# tindre/tenir



## ryba

Bon dia i bona hora! 

El tema és complex, m'agradaria que aquí parléssim de la variació del tipus _tindre_ - _tenir_ i _parèixer_ - _semblar_, és a dir, de variants diatòpiques i de com funcionen dins la llengua estàndard; més concretament, de les seues perspectives d'esdevenir (més) diatòpicament neutres (menys marcades dialectalment). De manlleus interdialectals. Sobretot en el cas de paraules funcionals (conjuncions, preposicions, adverbis, noms i verbs molt genèrics...).

Ja m'explico. Un dia una professora de català em va dir que cada cop (vegada, pic, volta, camí) menys gent a Catalunya sap que _tindre_, _vindre_ i _tenir_, _venir_ són formes pròpies de blocs dialectals diferents o, si ho saben, sovint no saben ben bé d'on són pròpies cada una. En teoria, _tindre _és occidental (i molt comú al Camp de Tarragona) i _tenir_, oriental. 

  El català posseeix força doblets i sinònims d'aquest estil, propis d'alguns dialectes i, a l'encop, aliens a d'altres, que sovint podrien comparar-se amb mots equivalents d'altres llengues que no són marcats dialectalment:



_parèixer_, _semblar_ (cf. francès _paraître_, _sembler_, anglès _appear to be_, _seem to be_),
_un poc_, _un xic_, _una mica_ (cf. anglès _a little_, _a bit_, anglès americà _a tad_),
_hui_, _avui_ (cf. polonès _dziś_ /ˡd͡ʑiɕ/, _dzisiaj_ /ˡd͡ʑiɕaj/ que són 100% intercanviables),
_qualque_, _algun_, _-a_,
_qualcú_, _algú_ (cf. anglès _someone_, _somebody_).
Totes les paraules de dalt són genuïnes, cap n'és un barbarisme. Tanmateix, barrejar _hui_ i _avui_ en un mateix text cridaria l'atenció. Creieu que qualque jorn D) això canvïi? O que està canviant?


----------



## Agró

Voldria afegir un altre exemple: *saber*
Var. form. (dial.): _sabre, sebre, sapiguer, sabiguer _(DCBV)_._

Diria que tant comú és *saber *com *sapiguer*. Les altres, em sembla que tenen una difusió més reduïda.

Ara, què pot passar en el futur? _Che sarà, sarà._

Suposo que, en aquest punt, la televisió, la ràdio, tenen molt a dir.


----------



## ampurdan

Crec que el parlar propi del Camp de Tarragona cau dins dels dialectes orientals. En tot cas, "vindre" apareix tant en dialectes occidentals com orientals: "Fon.: bəní (pir-or., or.); vəní (Camp de Tarr., bal.); vaní (alg.); bíndɾə (or.); bíndɾe (occ., Val.); víndɾe (Cast., Al.); bínre (occ.)" (font: DCVB). Jo per aquí ho he sentit a dir molt. El mateix puc dir respecte a "tindre", tot i que el DCVB no ho reculli.

Una altra cosa és allò que s'admet en cada un dels dos estàndards oficials (el de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans i el de l'Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua, vull dir). Potser l'Institut (amb Pompeu Fabra) en aquest cas s'ha aferrat més a la tradició literària, en què predomina el "venir" i, potser l'Acadèmia (i les Normes de Castelló? No, ho sé) ha preferit la genarilització de "vindre" en les parles valencianes.

Barrejar-ho? En el cas dels verbs prefereixo que no. No es tracta de sinònims, sinó de variacions de la mateixa paraula. El mateix em sembla el cas de les variants "avui" i "hui", que en el fons, crec que són dues maneres de dir la mateixa paraula; com "re" (que no forma part de cap dels dos estàndards) i "res". És qüestió estilística.

"Un poc", "un xic" i "una mica" diria que són ja perfectament utilitzables alternativament, fins i tot al mateix text, com a mínim en l'estàndard de l'IEC. El mateix penso respecte "parèixer" i "semblar".

Personalment, em resisteixo més a fer servir "qualque" i "qualcú", perquè sense deixar de formar part del passat comú, em semblen molt propis avui en dia de les varietats de les Illes; però qui sap en el futur què passarà.


----------



## Estrapaluzio

Una anècdota que em va succeir quan estava estudiant per treure'm el nivell C a Lleida. Em deien que no se m'ocorregués pas emprar *capiguer/sapiguer* -mots que feia servir sovint i que vaig apendre de la gent que m'envoltava ja que sóc de fora de l'àmbit catalanoparlant-, que es tenia per falta això. Ara bé, no em demaneu pas per la raó de tindre'ls en menys al català normatiu.


----------



## ryba

Moltes gràcies!!!



ampurdan said:


> "Un poc", "un xic" i "una mica" diria que són ja perfectament utilitzables alternativament, fins i tot al mateix text, com a mínim en l'estàndard de l'IEC. El mateix penso respecte "parèixer" i "semblar".



Doncs sí, en l'estàndard de l'IEC sí, però ja he vist moltes vegades aquí mateix forers de l'est de Catalunya corregir estudiants de català que deien _un poc_, encara que clarament no es tracta pas d'un catellanisme (cf. occità _un pauc_ [yn paw_k_] o [yn pɔw_k_], _un pòc_ [yn pɔk] en gascó), aparentment tan sols per la bona raó que no pertany al dialecte oriental tal com es parla a Catalunya (però sí al septentrional i a l'illenc).


----------



## Penyafort

A parer meu, el fet que _sapiguer _i _capiguer _siguin considerats col·loquialismes em sembla prou encertat, si prenem en compte que són formes analògiques derivades de les subjuntives. Això no vol pas dir condemnar-les a res; cal que una llengua sigui rica també en els seus registres informals, i encara més a hores d'ara, que en català n'anem perdent exemples a tot estrop.

Penso, però, que els casos de _tindre_, _vindre _i _ser _(amb _sigut _i _set _inclosos), ben estesos pel territori, són diferents, pel fet d'ésser evolucions catalanes ben pròpies dels infinitius llatins. De fet, venen inclosos al DIEC, per bé que ens enviïn a _tenir_, _venir _i _ésser_. I gosaria afegir-hi el cas de _sabre_, tot i que als catalans ens soni tan mallorquí, però que igualment es diu -o s'ha dit- a d'altres indrets i és evolució lògica des de SÀPERE.


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> _ser _(amb _sigut) _


 No es consideren aquestes formes correctes i "estándard"?  Per exemple, no es podria escriure "ser" o "sigut" en un article de premsa?  No posaria "ser" en la mateixa catergoria que "vindre" i "tindre".


----------



## Dymn

A Catalunya,_ ser _és la forma més habitual i _ésser_ és més aviat literari, _estat_ i _sigut_ s'alternen (tot i que jo prefereixo la primera), i _tindre _o _vindre_ tot i ser formes relativament freqüents difícilment les trobaràs a la premsa catalana, a la valenciana ja és una altra cosa.


----------



## tenienteramires

Quant a ser i ésser, possiblement la variant més usada actualment és ser (que ja s'usava durant el Segle d'Or), que es va estenent fins on tradicionalment s'ha dit ésser (realment la variant "esser"). Però per a referir-se a una criatura és al revés: la forma ésser està substituïnt ser en els llocs on s'usa: l'ésser humà. Jo recomanaria seguir eixa distribució: ser per a verb (qui pot ser?) i ésser per a nom (un ésser humà).

Sigut és una variant moderna, la més usada en el català continental, però també es pot sentir estat o set (una altra variant moderna). En el català de les Illes aparentment sols es diu estat, que és la forma més antiga i tradicional. Ací hi ha molta controvèrsia: hi ha autors que defenen sigut perquè deixa clar que és el verb ser i no estar, però molts autors defenen estat perquè és la forma tradicional i encara usada a les Balears i molts llocs de Catalunya (i perquè acceptar "sigut" és per a ells acceptar una variant dialectal moderna). Set és una forma poc usada i d'una àrea territorial prou restringida, per la qual cosa ningú ho sol usar en cap escrit.


----------



## tenienteramires

Seria molt enriquidor per a la nostra llengua deixar de banda si una paraula és pròpia d'una àrea concreta, és a dir, que algú de Girona poguera dir parèixer, que algú de Castelló poguera dir quelcom o que algú de Manacor poguera dir eixe. Els sinònims enriqueixen la llengua i seria genial que qualsevol persona els usara i els barrejara en un mateix escrit (o fins parlant) independentment de l'origen geogràfic.

Ara bé, l'estàndard sempre cerca reduir al màxim les variants formals, això vol dir que una paraula tinga una sola forma de dir-se o que en tinga tan poques com siga possible. Per exemple, les formes "avui", "vui", "húi" i "huí" s'han reduït a "avui" i "hui", però l'ideal seria encara reduir-ho més a una de les dos formes i de moment va guanyant "avui". Això també enriqueix la llengua perquè fa que mantinguem la sinonímia, perquè realment són la mateixa paraula, però assegura que es diga igual en tots els llocs, cosa que garanteix la unitat de la llengua. En català s'ha fet un bon treball amb això, però encara s'hi ha de treballar més, concretament en la flexió verbal: jo pateixo, jo patesc, jo patixo, jo patisc i jo pateixi són cinc maneres diferents de dir el mateix, però tradicionalment només n'hi havia dues: jo patesc i jo pateixc.


----------



## Doraemon-

La diferència és que "tenir" i "tindre" són formes dialectals diferents, on és difícil dir que una és correcta i l'altra no. Es pot recomanar com a estàndar una forma sobre l'altra segons criteris lingüístics, però no condemnar el seu ús com a "incorrecte".
En canvi "sapiguer" no es només una forma que s'utilitzi en uns llocs i en altres no; on s'utilitza no és la forma habitual ni estàndar, sinò que també allà ho és "saber" i es reconeix "sapiguer" com a incorrecte per molts parlants locals. Tampoc no està arrelat a la literatura i els usos antics, com pot passar amb "este" davant "aquest", "hui"/"avui", i altres que s'han dit (com huit/vuit i milers d'altres). És més paregut al "barco" (vaixell) o "entonses" (aleshores) que no pas a la simple preferència local entre paréixer/semblar o la diferència geogràfica entre hui/avui.


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> La diferència és que "tenir" i "tindre" són formes dialectals diferents, on és difícil dir que una és correcta i l'altra no. Es pot recomanar com a estàndar una forma sobre l'altra segons criteris lingüístics, però no condemnar el seu ús com a "incorrecte".
> En canvi "sapiguer" no es només una forma que s'utilitzi en uns llocs i en altres no; on s'utilitza no és la forma habitual ni estàndar, sinò que també allà ho és "saber" i es reconeix "sapiguer" com a incorrecte per molts parlants locals. Tampoc no està arrelat a la literatura i els usos antics, com pot passar amb "este" davant "aquest", "hui"/"avui", i altres que s'han dit (com huit/vuit i milers d'altres). És més paregut al "barco" (vaixell) o "entonses" (aleshores) que no pas a la simple preferència local entre paréixer/semblar o la diferència geogràfica entre hui/avui.


Tenir i tindre és la mateixa paraula, però amb una forma diferent. Les dos són vàlides, però no és aconsellable barrejar-les. La variant més usada en l'estàndard és "tenir", que és la més antiga, però en la llengua viva cada vegada s'usa més "tindre".


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> No es consideren aquestes formes correctes i "estándard"?  Per exemple, no es podria escriure "ser" o "sigut" en un article de premsa?  No posaria "ser" en la mateixa catergoria que "vindre" i "tindre".



Com diu en Dymn, _vindre _i tindre són formes acceptades però que no acostumen a veure's en l'estàndard escrit. La diferència, probablement, rau en el fet que es consideren «geosinònims» més que no pas variants informals, com sí podria considerar-se'n el cas de _sigut_. Jo, per exemple, dic _sigut _i _estat _en parlant, però només escriuria _estat_, llevat que deliberadament volgués atorgar al text un caràcter més informal.

Això no vol dir que no hi hagi gent que alterni també tindre i tenir, normalment per influència de la forma estàndard més estesa. La major part de gent que fa servir les dues tendeix també a considerar tenir la forma més formal, valgui la redundància.


----------



## Circunflejo

tenienteramires said:


> La variant més usada en l'estàndard és "tenir", que és la més antiga,


Tinc documentat tindre al 1558. Potser tenir sigui més antic, però tindre tampoc no és modern.


----------



## tenienteramires

Circunflejo said:


> Tinc documentat tindre al 1558. Potser tenir sigui més antic, però tindre tampoc no és modern.



"Tindre" és més modern que "tenir", però evidentment fa segles que es diu i té la seua tradició.


----------

